
Ask HN: Must haves' when building Landing Page from scratch - fluroblue
Hey there,<p>I&#x27;m building my first landing page from scratch with the purpose of validation. My goal with it is to see if there&#x27;s interest in the service and to hopefully be able to reach out to any interested parties to get feedback.<p>Is there any services that are must haves in this instance? I know to include MailChimp and I&#x27;ve seen A&#x2F;B testing packaged with services like unbounce which I need to see if there are easy ways to implement that. Are there any services that I must include to make stats and testing easier?<p>Thanks
======
brudgers
Random advice from the internet.

1\. One of my goto articles: [https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-
product-process/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/minimum-viable-product-
process/)

2\. Don't build a landing page with mailchimp and A/B testing and unbounce. Do
something easy. By "easy" I mean easy for you to do right now. Your landing
page is not your product. A landing page is, in agile terms, a chore with no
points assigned and does not contribute to velocity.

3\. Focus on something people can use. Mostly an email list is not that.

Good luck.

------
RickS
Trust trust trust trust trust!!

This is the single biggest piece of feedback I see for landing pages in user
tests. Customers need to feel like it's safe to proceed, whatever that means
for your product (signup, buy, etc).

Lots of things that laymen trust feel cheesy to dev types. Things like BBB
badges, excessive checkmarks and lock icons, the norton badge, etc. SLATHER em
on there. Go crazy.

Don't think of the landing page as a stack of services. It could be a wix site
if you really wanted it to be. The goal is to get the people you're targeting
to feel like they know enough about the situation to go forward, and that
you're a good candidate to go forward with.

~~~
s3b
Great idea. Would you have any links to more things to do to improve the
trust-ness of a landing page?

~~~
sova
Getting your webpage to pass with at least an A- on
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/) is also a
great way to get "Secure" status.

------
paulcole
Here's how I do it:

1\. Make a list of the things your service offers customers. 2\. Make a list
of the thing(s) you want from customers.

In your page, tell the story of your service, using the items from list #1 to
get the desired result(s), list #2.

Also focus on showing instead of telling. This is a pretty common concept that
most people without a writing background aren't familiar with. Imagine the
difference between saying, "My service uses trusted web technologies to ensure
security." and showing a collection of AWS, etc., icons.

------
sharemywin
Try putting your face on there and offering to do a good job. Also, why not
add something like drift for chatting with potential users.

------
AznHisoka
Focus on how to market that landing page before creating it. its a waste of
time ab testing 100 visitors

------
tomatohs
Screen Recording software can help you understand how your first visitors are
using your landing page. Check out my own product for this,
[http://screensquid.com](http://screensquid.com), and send me a PM if you have
any questions.

------
imron
Must haves?

Say what your product does in clear and simple language.

Say what problem it solves.

Tell me the price, or have a clear link tithe pricing page. Don't make me hunt
for it.

